# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  Les animaux en attente de parrain/marraine au refuge Les Gombertins (02)

## Carole Élorac

Voici les animaux en attente d'un parrain/d'une marraine chez Les Gombertins (02)  :: .

Vous trouverez par ici les explications sur le parrainage/marrainage : https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-g...3185335743224/
ainsi que des photos des animaux déjà parrainés/marrainés.  :: 


Louloute 


Indy :



Lulu :



A hauteur de 10 euros par mois,  parrainer un animal cest lui permettre de poser définitivement ses valises aux Gombertins. 

Cest lui assurer de ne pas rompre les liens quil aura créer avec ses congénères rencontrés ici, ou bien avec lesquels il aura été abandonné.

Cest aussi lui éviter le stress dune énième adaptation dans un nouveau lieu de vie, aussi adapté soit til. 

Sans vous rien nest possible.

----------


## Carole Élorac

Mise à jour : 

Voici les poules en attente de parrainage au refuge :  Ana, Paula, Louisa, Ébène, et la grisette, et minikoko




> Le parrainage
> 
> Les Gombertins·Jeudi 5 octobre 2017_139 lectures_
> 
> 
> _A hauteur de 10 euros par mois,  parrainer un animal cest lui permettre de poser définitivement ses valises aux Gombertins. 
> 
> Cest lui assurer de ne pas rompre les liens quil aura créer avec ses congénères rencontrés ici, ou bien avec lesquels il aura été abandonné.
> 
> ...


Merci de contacter directement le refuge via sa page facebook si vous souhaitez parrainer un animal  :Smile:

----------


## Carole Élorac

Quelques photos des poules en attente de parrainage  :Smile: :







et la Grisette au premier plan  :Smile:

----------


## Carole Élorac

Certains animaux ont trouvé leur parrain/marraine, d'autres non. Voici ici les photos de ceux qu'il reste à parrainer/marrainer :

Vous pouvez directement contacter le refuge via sa page facebook si vous êtes intéressé(e). Merci pour eux  :: 

https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-g...3185335743224/





> Le parrainage
> 
> Les Gombertins·Jeudi 5 octobre 2017160 lectures
> 
> 
> 
> A hauteur de 10 euros par mois,  parrainer un animal c’est lui permettre de poser définitivement ses valises aux Gombertins. 
> 
> C’est lui assurer de ne pas rompre les liens qu’il aura créer avec ses congénères rencontrés ici, ou bien avec lesquels il aura été abandonné.
> ...

----------


## jujulilas

Je vois qu'on peut adopter des poules !!! ♥♥
La padoue grise pourrait aller avec "mini-moi", notre padoue chamoisée. Je vais aller voir pour des demandes d'adoption des gallinacés ♥

Est-ce qu'il y a une page facebook officielle de l'association ?

----------


## Carole Élorac

Bonjour  :Smile: 

Voici la page facebook du refuge : https://fr-fr.*facebook.com/Les-gombertins-821842794544153*

Vous trouverez les animaux en attente d'un parrainage dans la rubrique "articles > parrainage" ainsi que ceux en attente d'un adoptant dans la rubrique "articles" (chaque catégorie ayant son propre article avec des photos des animaux à l'adoption ainsi que les conditions d'adoption). 

Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas à envoyer un mp au refuge (la personne qui le gère est absente en ce moment mais sera de retour d'ici la fin du mois  ::  ). Grisette, la cocotte grise avec la perruque n'est pas proposée à l'adoption, mais au parrainage (cela fait un moment déjà qu'elle y est, elle a ses repères, ses copains/copines donc elle reste  :Big Grin:  ).






> Je vois qu'on peut adopter des poules !!! ♥♥
> La padoue grise pourrait aller avec "mini-moi", notre padoue chamoisée. Je vais aller voir pour des demandes d'adoption des gallinacés ♥
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y a une page facebook officielle de l'association ?

----------


## Carole Élorac

La belle Ana a trouvé une marraine  :Big Grin: .

Si vous aussi souhaitez parrainer un des animaux du refuge, rdv par ici > https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-g...3185335743224/





> La bonne nouvelle du jour, Ana a trouvé une marraine <3 . 
> 
>  Elle est toujours dans le poulailler de quarantaine, avec Lulu. Bien que les gales ne soient qu'un vieux souvenir, les plumes sont longues à repousser.
> 
>  Afin que personne ne la blesse, elle sort un jour sur deux, nous avons du mettre un roulement en place.

----------


## jujulilas

D accord, merci pour Grisette, la jolie padoue. Je lui souhaite une jolie vie avec ses copains. Une double adoption aurait été pas mal, hélas. Je vois beaucoup de volatiles en recherche de parrainage et non proposés à l adoption à l association, c est dommage.

----------


## Carole Élorac

> D accord, merci pour Grisette, la jolie padoue. Je lui souhaite une jolie vie avec ses copains. Une double adoption aurait été pas mal, hélas. Je vois beaucoup de volatiles en recherche de parrainage et non proposés à l adoption à l association, c est dommage.


Certains animaux étant là depuis un moment, ils ont tissé des liens avec leurs congénères, d'où le fait qu'ils soient "non adoptables" ; cela leur évite également de changer X fois de famille alors qu'ils ont déjà eu un passé difficile  ::  . le sanctuaire leur offre une stabilité  :Smile:

----------


## Carole Élorac

La "Lulu" nationale a trouvé sa marraine !  :Big Grin:   :Smile:   ::  

Si vous aussi souhaitez parrainer/marrainer un animal du refuge-sanctuaire, rdv par ici >>> https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-g...3185335743224/





- - - Mise à jour - - -

La "Lulu" nationale a trouvé sa marraine !  :Big Grin:   :Smile:   ::  

Si vous aussi souhaitez parrainer/marrainer un animal du refuge-sanctuaire, rdv par ici >>> https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-gombertins/le-parrainage/1643185335743224/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Contactez le refuge en mp sur sa page facebook si vous souhaitez parrainer : 
https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-g...3185335743224/
https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

Les animaux restant à parrainer/marrainer sont  :Smile:  :

Paula, Grisette et Minikoko :




Gaïa et Bohème :



La belle Louisa :

----------


## Carole Élorac

Petite mise à jour par rapport au post du dessus … Gaïa (à droite sur la photo) a trouvé un parrain  :Big Grin:  . Les autres sont toujours en attente d'un parrain/d'une marraine. Merci pour eux !  :Big Grin:  



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Petite mise à jour par rapport au post du dessus … Gaïa (à droite sur la photo) a trouvé un parrain  :Big Grin:  . Les autres sont toujours en attente d'un parrain/d'une marraine. Merci pour eux !  :Big Grin: 






> Contactez le refuge en mp sur sa page facebook si vous souhaitez parrainer : 
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-g...3185335743224/
> https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153
> 
> Les animaux restant à parrainer/marrainer sont  :
> 
> Paula, Grisette et Minikoko :
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Carole Élorac

Mise à jour  :Big Grin:   ::   :Smile: 

Ces trois là sont en attente de parrainage/marrainage !




De gauche à droite : Grisette, Paula et Minikoko !  :Smile: 



Vous souhaitez parrainer/marrainer ? Rien de plus simple >>>>> https://www.facebook.com/82184279454...type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-g...3185335743224/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Mise à jour  :Big Grin: 

Minikoko, en bas à droite sur la photo a trouvé sa marraine  :Smile:  





Si vous aussi vous souhaitez parrainer/marrainer un animal, c'est par ici > https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Encore du changement, puisque la Grisette (en haut à gauche) a trouvé sa marraine !  :Big Grin: 


vous souhaitez parrainer/marrainer ? rdv ici  Si vous aussi vous souhaitez parrainer/marrainer un animal, c'est par ici > https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

> Louisa et Paula cherchent toujours des parrains ou des marraines pour améliorer leur quotidien.


RDV sur la page facebook du refuge si vous souhaitez les parrainer/marrainer : https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-g...3185335743224/

----------


## Carole Élorac

> Louisa et Paula cherchent toujours des parrains ou des marraines pour améliorer leur quotidien.


Louisa et paula, les deux marrons sur la photo  :: 

Rdv sur la page du refuge si vous souhaitez les parrainer/marrainer : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

[QUOTE]Le marrainé de la semaine est ...Émile, le petit col vert à l'aile désaxée.  Merci aux parrains marraines de rendre ces accueils possible.[QUOTE]





Paula et Louisa cherche leur parrain/marraine : à vous de jouer ! vous souhaitez les parraine/marrainer ? rdv surr la page du refuge, en mp : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/




> Louisa et Paula cherchent toujours des parrains ou des marraines pour améliorer leur quotidien.

----------


## Carole Élorac

> Louisa, Paula, Hypolite et Bohême attendent toujours un parrain ou une marraine :/  Sans vous rien n'est possible.



Voilà en quoi consiste le parrainage : https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-g...3185335743224/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Parrainer/marrainer un animal , c'est lui permettre de poser ses valises définitivement au sanctuaire, donc de rester dans un endroit qu'il connaît, où il a ses repères et se sent en sécurité, où il ne sera plus jamais exploité ni maltraité, entouré de ses copains/copines.

Les 10 euros par mois demandés contribuent à payer l'alimentation ainsi que les frais vétérinaires et frais d'entretien. 

Pour en savoir plus, c'est par ici : https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-g...3185335743224/

Pour contacter le refuge et ainsi connaître les animaux restant à parrainer/marrainer, c'est là : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Quelques photos des animaux déjà parrainés/marrainés : 

Jules:




Gédéon :



Jacoline :




Et bien d'autres encore que vous pouvez retrouver en suivant le refuge sur facebook : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...153/?ref=br_tf
ou sur twitter : https://*twitter.com/gombertins



*

----------


## Carole Élorac

La page facebook officielle du refuge étant fermée pour quelques jours, merci de vous diriger vers ce groupe en attendant qu'elle rouvre  ::  : https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214202271969050/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Qui pour parrainer/marrainer ces fifilles ?  :Big Grin:  

Paula et Louisa ! (les deux marrons  ::  )

Si vous êtes intéressé(e), merci de contacter le refuge par ici  :Big Grin:  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

> Bohême, Paula, Louisa et Hypolite cherchent toujours un parrain ou une marraine.  A hauteur de 10 euros par mois , vous permettez de pérenniser leur accueil aux Gombertins.



Voilà en quoi consiste le parrainage/marrainage : https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-g...3185335743224/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Bohême, Paule, Louisa et Hypolite cherchent toujours un parrain ou une marraine. A hauteur de 10 euros par mois , vous permettez de pérenniser leur accueil aux Gombertins.

Vous pouvez contacter le refuge en mp si vous êtes intéressé(e) : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/*
*




> A hauteur de 10 euros par mois,  parrainer un animal c’est lui permettre de poser définitivement ses valises aux Gombertins. 
> 
> C’est lui assurer de ne pas rompre les liens qu’il aura créer avec ses congénères rencontrés ici, ou bien avec lesquels il aura été abandonné.
> 
> C’est aussi lui éviter le stress d’une énième adaptation dans un nouveau lieu de vie, aussi adapté soit t’il. 
> 
> Sans vous rien n’est possible.

----------


## Carole Élorac

Louisa, à gauche sur la photo a trouvé une marraine ! 

A qui le tour ? Hyppolite, le canard col vert ? Ou bien Paula la cocotte ? A vous de jouer ! Si vous souhaitez parrainer/marrainer un animal du refuge, rdv en mp sur la page fb : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

En attente de parrainage/marrainage :

Paula :



et Hypolite (un des deux cols verts) :

----------


## Carole Élorac

> Paula et Hypolite cherchent toujours un parrain ou une marraine. A hauteur de 10 euros par mois , vous permettez de pérenniser leur accueil aux Gombertins.


Paula, c'est une cocotte, Hypolite, lui, est un canard col vert  :Big Grin:  

Rdv en mp sur la page du refuge si vous souhaitez les parrainer/marrainer : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

> Hypolite cherche toujours un parrain ou une marraine. A hauteur de 10 euros par mois , vous permettez de pérenniser leur accueil aux Gombertins.



Rdv en mp sur la page du refuge si vous souhaitez les parrainer/marrainer : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Chichi (le chinchilla qui, après le décés de sa compagne Bichette, la semaine dernière, restera au refuge dfinitivement) et Hypolite (le canard col vert) o nt tous les deux trouvé leur parrain-marraine  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

La page facebook officielle du refuge étant fermée pendant les vacances, vous pouvez vous diriger vers le groupe "solidarité gombertins" : https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214202271969050/?ref=bookmarks
ou bien vers la page twitter : https://twitter.com/gombertins

Elle rouvrira début janvier  :: .

----------


## Carole Élorac

Vous souhaitez parrainer/marrainer Max le coq ? 


Rdv en mp sur la page du refuge  :: 


https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-gombertins/le-parrainage/1643185335743224/




> Max le coq, de retour au bercail suite à une erreur de sexage, accompagnée de Louisa. Il cherche un parrain ou une marraine pour poser ses valises de manière définitive aux Gombertins. Nous ne souhaitons pas qu'il change d'environnement à nouveau, il a suffisamment été trinqueballé pour son jeune age.

----------


## Carole Élorac

Qui souhaite parrainer/marrainer le beau Max ?  :Smile: 

A raison de dix euros par mois, parrainer/marrainer un animal lui permet de rester au sanctuaire, dans un environnement familier, avec ses congénères. 




> _Max le coq, de retour au bercail suite à une erreur de sexage, accompagnée de Louisa.__ Il cherche un parrain ou une marraine pour poser ses valises de manière définitive aux Gombertins.__ Nous ne souhaitons pas qu'il change d'environnement à nouveau, il a suffisamment été trinqueballé pour son jeune age._

----------


## Carole Élorac

Fany, petite nouvelle au refuge, cherche un parrain/une marraine  :Smile: 

Rdv en mp sur la page du refuge  :: 


https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-gombertins/le-parrainage/1643185335743224/

----------


## Carole Élorac

En attente de parrainage/marrainage, Max le coq et Fany la cane  :Smile:  

Voilà en quoi cela consiste : https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-gombertins/le-parrainage/1643185335743224/

N'hésitez pas à envoyer un mp au refuge sur facebook  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

> A hauteur de 10 euros par mois,  parrainer un animal c’est lui permettre de poser définitivement ses valises aux Gombertins. 
> 
> C’est lui assurer de ne pas rompre les liens qu’il aura créer avec ses congénères rencontrés ici, ou bien avec lesquels il aura été abandonné.
> 
> C’est aussi lui éviter le stress d’une énième adaptation dans un nouveau lieu de vie, aussi adapté soit t’il. 
> 
> Sans vous rien n’est possible.



Actuellement en attente de parrainage/marrainage, Fany, une cane récemment arrivée au refuge ainsi que Max le coq, dont vous trouverez des photos ci-dessus.

N'oubliez pas que les dons sont déductibles des impôts ; il vous suffit de demander votre reçu fiscal au refuge  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Max le coq 



et Fany la cane




sont en attente de parrainage/marrainage.






> _A hauteur de 10 euros par mois,  parrainer un animal c’est lui permettre de poser définitivement ses valises aux_ _Gombertins__._ 
> 
> _C’est lui assurer de ne pas rompre les liens qu’il aura créer avec ses congénères rencontrés ici, ou bien avec lesquels il aura été abandonné._
> 
> _C’est aussi lui éviter le stress d’une énième adaptation dans un nouveau lieu de vie, aussi adapté soit t’il._ 
> 
> _Sans vous rien n’est possible._

----------


## Carole Élorac

En attente de parrainage/marrainage, Max le coq et Fany la cane  :Smile: 

Voilà en quoi cela consiste : https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-gombertins/le-parrainage/1643185335743224/

N'hésitez pas à envoyer un mp au refuge sur facebook  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

N'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge si vous souhaitez parrainer/marrainer l'un de ces deux là  ::  https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153



Dernière rescapée, Fany cherche un parrain ou une marraine.

*




*


> Max le coq, de retour au bercail suite à une erreur de sexage, accompagné de Louisa. Il cherche un parrain ou une marraine pour poser ses valises de manière définitive aux Gombertins. Nous ne souhaitons pas qu'il change d'environnement à nouveau, il a suffisamment été trinqueballé pour son jeune age.


*
*

----------


## Carole Élorac

La page officielle du refuge étant fermée pour quelques jours, n'hésitez pas à rejoindre ce groupe "solidarité gombertins" : https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214202271969050/
pour contacter Les Gombertins, ou bien la page twitter : https://twitter.com/gombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

AVIS AUX PERSONNES QUI PARRAINNENT/MARRAINENT UN ANIMAL CHEZ LES GOMBERTINS : LE REFUGE VIENT JUSTE DE CHANGER DE COMPTE BANCAIRE, MERCI DE PRENDRE CONTACT VIA LA PAGE FACEBOOK AFIN QUE LE NOUVEAU RIB VOIT SOIT COMMUNIQUE

----------


## Carole Élorac

> _A hauteur de 10 euros par mois,  parrainer un animal c’est lui permettre de poser définitivement ses valises aux_ _Gombertins__._ 
> 
> _C’est lui assurer de ne pas rompre les liens qu’il aura créer avec ses congénères rencontrés ici, ou bien avec lesquels il aura été abandonné._
> 
> _C’est aussi lui éviter le stress d’une énième adaptation dans un nouveau lieu de vie, aussi adapté soit t’il._ 
> 
> _Sans vous rien n’est possible._


Max le coq et Fany la cane recherchent un parrain/une marraine. Sivous souhaitez être cette personne, contactez le refuge en mp sur sa page : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

----------


## Carole Élorac

Max le coq et Fany la cane recherchent chacun/e un parrain ou une marraine (voir ci-dessus pour les photos  :Smile:  )





> Le parrainage
> 
> Les Gombertins·Jeudi 5 octobre 2017_139 lectures_
> 
> 
> _A hauteur de 10 euros par mois,  parrainer un animal c’est lui permettre de poser définitivement ses valises aux Gombertins. 
> 
> C’est lui assurer de ne pas rompre les liens qu’il aura créer avec ses congénères rencontrés ici, ou bien avec lesquels il aura été abandonné.
> 
> ...

----------


## Carole Élorac

N'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge si vous souhaitez parrainer/marrainer l'un de ces deux là  :: https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

Max le coq et/ou Fany la cane :

----------


## Carole Élorac

Max le coq a trouvé sa marraine !  :Big Grin:   :Smile: 

Fany la cane, elle, pas encore ... mais peut-être que ce sera l'un/e d'entre vous !  :Big Grin:  



N'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge si vous souhaitez la parrainer/marrainer  :: https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

----------


## Carole Élorac

N'oubliez pas la jolie Fany (la cane) qui attend d'être parrainée/marrainée  :Smile: 





N'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge si vous souhaitez la parrainer/marrainer  :: https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153
(ps : la page du refuge est fermée pour qqs jours et rouvrira le 27 mars  ::  )

----------


## Carole Élorac

Fany, la cane, en attente de parrainage/marrainage :

----------


## Carole Élorac

La jolie Fany (la cane au centre de la photo) cherche son parrain/sa marraine.

Le parrainage/marrainage ... c'est quoi ?  :Big Grin: 
>>> C'est ça : https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-g...3185335743224/

N'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge sur facebook pour plus d'infos  :Smile:

----------


## Carole Élorac

Fany la cane a trouvé sa marraine !!!!  :Big Grin:   ::   :Smile:

----------


## Carole Élorac

La jolie Fany (la cane) a trouvé sa marraine !

Par contre, Louisa la cocotte a perdu sa marraine  :Frown:  ; elle est donc de nouveau en recherche d'un parrainage !

N'hésitez pas à contacter le refuge si vous êtes intéressé(e) : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Louisa la cocotte a trouvé une nouvelle marraine !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carole Élorac

Notre beau et majestueux Gédéon cherche un parrain ou une marraine.  Parrainer/marrainer un animal, c'est lui permettre de rester définitivement au sanctuaire, dans un environnement qui lui est familier, avec les congénères avec lesquels il a tissé des liens.  Vous souhaitez être cette personne ? N'hésitez pas à vous manifester en mp sur notre page : https://www.facebook.com/Les-gombertins-821842794544153 Plus d'infos sur le parrainage/marrainage par ici : https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-gombertins/le-parrainage/1643185335743224/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le beau et majestueux Gédéon recherche un parrain/une marraine.

----------


## Carole Élorac

Le beau Gédéon n'aura pas attendu longtemps puisqu'il a trouvé une marraine.

----------


## Carole Élorac

Plusieurs animaux ont perdu leur parrain-marraine et sont donc de nouveau en attente de parrainage-marrainage. 

Voilà en quoi cela consiste : https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-g...ons&__tn__=K-R

Si vous souhaitez tenir ce rôle, n'hésitez pas à envoyer un mp au refuge sur sa page, merci  ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

Louloute :



Voyou et Gyzmo :









Mamie Suze :


Litchi :



Tao :



Princesse Pépette :

----------


## Carole Élorac

En attente de parrainage-marrainage actuellement :

Gyzmo et Voyou (les boucs), ainsi que les chats > les photos sont juste au-dessus  :: 

N'hésitez pas à envoyer un mp au refuge sur sa page, merci  ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Gyzmo, un des deux boucs a trouvé un parrain  :Smile: .

En attente de parrainage : Voyou (l'autre bouc  :Big Grin:  ), ainsi que les chats : Princesse Pépette, Mamie Suze, Litchi et Tao. 

 N'hésitez pas à vous manifester en mp sur notre page : https://www.facebook.com/Les-gombertins-821842794544153 Plus d'infos sur le parrainage/marrainage par ici : https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-gombertins/le-parrainage/1643185335743224/

----------


## Carole Élorac

> A hauteur de 10 euros par mois,  parrainer un animal c’est lui permettre de poser définitivement ses valises aux Gombertins. 
> 
> C’est lui assurer de ne pas rompre les liens qu’il aura créer avec ses congénères rencontrés ici, ou bien avec lesquels il aura été abandonné.
> 
> C’est aussi lui éviter le stress d’une énième adaptation dans un nouveau lieu de vie, aussi adapté soit t’il. 
> 
> Sans vous rien n’est possible.



En attente de parrainage : Voyou (l'autre bouc  :Big Grin:  ), ainsi que les chats : Princesse Pépette, Mamie Suze, Litchi et Tao. Les photos sont un petit peu plus haut  :: 

 N'hésitez pas à vous manifester en mp sur notre page : https://www.facebook.com/Les-gombertins-821842794544153

----------


## Carole Élorac

Les bestioles en attente de parrainage actuellement  :Smile:  :

Vous souhaitez parrainer l'une d'entre elles ? Envoyez un mp au refuge sur sa page facebook : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/


Voyou







Mamie Suze :


Litchi :



Tao :



Princesse Pépette :

----------


## Carole Élorac

Actuellement en attente de parrainage au refuge : 




> A hauteur de 10 euros par mois,  parrainer un animal c’est lui permettre de poser définitivement ses valises aux Gombertins. 
> 
> C’est lui assurer de ne pas rompre les liens qu’il aura créer avec ses congénères rencontrés ici, ou bien avec lesquels il aura été abandonné.
> 
> C’est aussi lui éviter le stress d’une énième adaptation dans un nouveau lieu de vie, aussi adapté soit t’il. 
> 
> Sans vous rien n’est possible.



Voyou







Mamie Suze :


Litchi :



Tao :



Princesse Pépette :

----------


## Carole Élorac

> A hauteur de 10 euros par mois,  parrainer un animal c’est lui permettre de poser définitivement ses valises aux Gombertins. 
> 
> C’est lui assurer de ne pas rompre les liens qu’il aura créer avec ses congénères rencontrés ici, ou bien avec lesquels il aura été abandonné.
> 
> C’est aussi lui éviter le stress d’une énième adaptation dans un nouveau lieu de vie, aussi adapté soit t’il. 
> 
> Sans vous rien n’est possible.



Actuellement en attente de parrainage :

----------


## Carole Élorac

En attente de parrainage : Voyou (bouc  :Big Grin:  ), ainsi que les chats : Princesse Pépette, Mamie Suze, Litchi et Tao. 

 N'hésitez pas à vous manifester en mp sur notre page : https://www.facebook.com/Les-gombertins-821842794544153 Plus d'infos sur le parrainage/marrainage par ici : https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-gombertins/le-parrainage/1643185335743224/

Des photos sont dispos sur ce post, en page 4  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Toujours les mêmes en attente de parrainage-marrainage (voir les photos en page 4)  :: 

Voyou (bouc  :Big Grin: ), ainsi que les chats : Princesse Pépette, Mamie Suze, Litchi et Tao. 




> A hauteur de 10 euros par mois,  parrainer un animal cest lui permettre de poser définitivement ses valises aux Gombertins. 
> 
> Cest lui assurer de ne pas rompre les liens quil aura créer avec ses congénères rencontrés ici, ou bien avec lesquels il aura été abandonné.
> 
> Cest aussi lui éviter le stress dune énième adaptation dans un nouveau lieu de vie, aussi adapté soit til. 
> 
> Sans vous rien nest possible.

----------


## Carole Élorac

en attente de parrainage-marrainage (voir les photos en page 4)  :: 

Voyou (bouc  :Big Grin: ), ainsi que les chats : Princesse Pépette, Mamie Suze, Litchi et Tao.

----------


## Carole Élorac

en attente de parrainage-marrainage (voir les photos en page 4)  :: 

Voyou (bouc  :Big Grin: ), ainsi que les chats : Princesse Pépette, Mamie Suze, Litchi et Tao. 




> _A hauteur de 10 euros par mois,  parrainer un animal c’est lui permettre de poser définitivement ses valises aux Gombertins. 
> _
> _C’est lui assurer de ne pas rompre les liens qu’il aura créer avec ses congénères rencontrés ici, ou bien avec lesquels il aura été abandonné._
> 
> _C’est aussi lui éviter le stress d’une énième adaptation dans un nouveau lieu de vie, aussi adapté soit t’il._ 
> 
> _Sans vous rien n’est possible._

----------


## Carole Élorac

Toujours les mêmes que cités précédemment  :: . A savoir : Voyou (bouc  :Big Grin: ), ainsi que les chats : Princesse Pépette, Mamie Suze, Litchi et Tao. 

N'hésitez pas à vous manifester en mp sur notre page : https://www.facebook.com/Les-gombertins-821842794544153 Plus d'infos sur le parrainage/marrainage par ici : https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-gombertins/le-parrainage/1643185335743224/

Des photos sont dispos sur ce post, en page 4  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Notre dernière marrainée est ... (suspens !) … Mamie Suze !  Sous ses airs de chaton et avec ses yeux en amende, notre belle Mamie Suze va sur ses 20 ans .  Si vous aussi vous souhaitez parrainer/marrainer une bestiole, voici quelques informations > https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-gombertins/le-parrainage/1643185335743224/ En attente de parrainage/marrainage actuellement : Voyou le bouc, Tao le chat, Litchi le chat ainsi que Princesse Pépette la chatte. Des photos sous ce post  ::  :  https://www.facebook.com/82184279454...type=3&theater : 
https://www.facebook.com/82184279454...type=3&theater

----------


## Carole Élorac

Vous souhaitez parrainer un animal du refuge Les Gombertins ? Voici comment ça se passe >>> https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-g...3185335743224/

Les animaux en attente de parrainage sont en photo ici : https://www.facebook.com/pg/Les-Gomb...&__tn__=-UCH-R
*
*

----------


## Carole Élorac

Snowden rejoint le groupe des copains/copines en attente de parrainage. En quoi consiste le parrainage ? >>> https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-gombertins/le-parrainage/1643185335743224/ Les autres bestioles en attente de parrainage >>> https://www.facebook.com/pg/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153/photos/?tab=album&album_id=2987181408010270 Merci pour eux  :: .

----------


## Carole Élorac

Notre beau Snowden a trouvé sa marraine  :Smile:

----------


## Carole Élorac

Hipolyte attend lui aussi d'être parrainé :



Vous souhaitez parrainer un animal du refuge Les Gombertins ? Voici comment ça se passe >>> https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-g...3185335743224/

Les animaux en attente de parrainage sont en photo ici : https://www.facebook.com/pg/Les-Gomb...&__tn__=-UCH-R

----------


## Carole Élorac

Notre bel Hypolite a trouvé sa marraine ! Merci à elle  :Smile: 


Vous aussi vous souhaitez parrainer un animal ? Voici ceux en attente d'un parrain : 

https://www.facebook.com/pg/Les-Gomb...&__tn__=-UCH-R

----------


## Carole Élorac

Les animaux en attente de parrainage sont visibles ici : Vous souhaitez parrainer un animal du refuge Les Gombertins ? Voici comment ça se passe >>> https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-g...3185335743224/

Il reste : Litchi (chat), Tao (chat); Princesse Pépette (chatte), Sacha (chat), ainsi que Voyou (bouc)

----------


## Carole Élorac

Pépette, Tao et Voyou sont en attente de parrainage  :Smile: . 
https://www.facebook.com/pg/Les-Gomb...87181408010270

----------


## Carole Élorac

Vous souhaitez parrainer un animal ? Voici comment ça se passe >>> https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-g...3185335743224/


Pépette


Tao


Léopold


Rosa

----------


## Carole Élorac

Nos bestioles en attente de parrainage .
Princesse Pépette et Tao les chats, Léopold et Rosa les pigeons.*
*https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

Les photos sont ici >>> https://www.facebook.com/media/set?v...87181408010270

----------


## Carole Élorac

La belle Pépette et le charmant Tao (chats) ainsi que Rosa et Léopold (pigeons) sont en attente d'un parrain/d'une marraine. N'hésitez pas à continuer les partages pour eux/elles, merci .
Parrainer un animal, c'est lui assurer de rester au sanctuaire avec les congénères avec lesquels il aura tissé des liens, dans un environnement qui est le leur . 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set?v...87181408010270

----------


## Carole Élorac

Nos bestioles en attente de parrainage .
Princesse Pépette et Tao les chats, Léopold et Rosa les pigeons.https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

Les photos sont ici >>> https://www.facebook.com/media/set?v...87181408010270

----------


## Carole Élorac

Animaux en attente de parrainage : Pépette et Joe (chats), Rosa et Léopold (pigeons), ainsi que Claire, Colette, Prune, Ju' et Mel (les cocottes). 
A hauteur de 10 euros par mois,  parrainer un animal c’est lui permettre de poser définitivement ses valises aux Gombertins. 
 C’est lui assurer de ne pas rompre les liens qu’il aura créé avec ses congénères rencontrés ici, ou bien avec lesquels il aura été abandonné.
 C’est aussi lui éviter le stress d’une énième adaptation dans un nouveau lieu de vie, aussi adapté soit t-il. 
Alors … à vos partages . Merci, sans vous, rien n'est possible .

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

----------


## Carole Élorac

Aladin, dit "andy", dit "didi" rejoint le groupe des animaux à parrainer.
N'hésitez pas à retrouver les autres ici : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...87181408010270

----------


## Carole Élorac

A hauteur de dix euros par mois, le parrainage permet de contribuer aux frais d'alimentation et vétérinaires  :: . C’est aussi lui assurer de ne pas rompre les liens qu’il aura créés avec ses congénères rencontrés ici, ou bien avec lesquels il aura été abandonné.

Les animaux en attente de parrainage : Pépette, Rosa, Léopold, Joe l'incruste, Colette, Prune, Ju', Mel, Claire, Aladin

https://www.facebook.com/media/set?v...87181408010270

----------


## Carole Élorac

A hauteur de dix euros par mois, le parrainage permet de contribuer aux frais d'alimentation et vétérinaires  :: .C’est aussi lui assurer de ne pas rompre les liens qu’il aura créés avec ses congénères rencontrés ici, ou bien avec lesquels il aura été abandonné.


Les animaux en attente de parrainage : Pépette, Rosa, Léopold, Joe l'incruste, Prune, Ju', Mel, Claire, Aladin

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...87181408010270

----------


## Carole Élorac

A hauteur de dix euros par mois, le parrainage permet de contribuer aux frais d'alimentation et vétérinaires  :: .C’est aussi lui assurer de ne pas rompre les liens qu’il aura créés avec ses congénères rencontrés ici, ou bien avec lesquels il aura été abandonné.


Les animaux en attente de parrainage : Pépette (chat), Rosa (pigeon), Léopold (pigeon), Joe l'incruste (chat), Prune(poule), Ju', (poule) Mel (poule), Claire (poule), Aladin (chat)

En photos ci-dessus  ::  et ici : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...87181408010270

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

----------


## Carole Élorac

hauteur de dix euros par mois, le parrainage permet de contribuer aux frais d'alimentation et vétérinaires  :: .C’est aussi lui assurer de ne pas rompre les liens qu’il aura créés avec ses congénères rencontrés ici, ou bien avec lesquels il aura été abandonné.


Les animaux en attente de parrainage : Pépette (chat), Rosa (pigeon), Léopold (pigeon), Joe l'incruste (chat), Prune(poule), Ju', (poule) Mel (poule), Claire (poule), Aladin (chat)

En photos ci-dessus  ::  et ici : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...87181408010270

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153

----------


## Carole Élorac

Vous souhaitez parrainer un animal ? Voici comment ça se passe >>> https://www.facebook.com/notes/les-gombertins/le-parrainage/1643185335743224/

Les photos sont ici  ::   : https://www.facebook.com/media/set?v...87181408010270

Les animaux en attente de parrainage : Pépette (chat), Suzette (chatte), Rosa (pigeon), Léopold (pigeon), Joe l'incruste (chat), Prune(poule), Ju', (poule) Mel (poule), Claire (poule), Aladin (chat)

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153*
*

----------

